# Autumn Foods Thread



## Lunaairis (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay Autumn Foods FTW!







*Pumpkin Apple-Bacon Soup
*
15-Ounce Can of Pumpkins
2 cups of water with a spoon of powdered chicken broth 
1/2 cup of cream
1/2 teaspoon of pumpkin spice.
2 tablespoons of Maple syrup

mix these all together and whisk on medium heat for 5-10 minutes.

Cut up 1 apple ( I like royal gala)  mix with butter to keep crispy. Don't keep the apples in the soup while you cook it or their taste will sweeten significantly. (personally I like them crunchy and sour) 
fry up some bacon which you can crumble up and use to garnish the soup.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 30, 2013)

Ooooh, that does look good.  Are the apples just a garnish, or do they go into the soup too? And how much does one recipe make?


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 30, 2013)

the apples go in the soup. I just don't recommend cooking them with the soup or they get soggy. This recipe makes about 6 servings.


----------



## GeekDavid (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay, now I'm hungry again. And I just had lunch!


----------



## Devor (Sep 30, 2013)

I wish I could set my browser to block pictures of food.  :showoff:


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 30, 2013)

At this time of year I like to make some hot mulled cider. You can google various different recipes for it, but here's how I do it.

Ingredients:
 - Cider (a can or two depending on how you feel)
 - Cinnamon (a stick, not ground)
 - Cardamom (some seeds/pods, again, not ground)
 - Cloves (a small pile)
 - Brown sugar (a table spoon or two depending on how sweet you want it)
 - A pot (to mix everything in).

Pour the cider in the pot and put it on low heat. Put in all the spices and the sugar and stir until the sugar is dissolved. Let simmer until it starts to smell good - smelling the cider is as nice as drinking it when it's done. Let simmer for a bit longer, just make sure it does not all evaporate as cleaning the pot will be a royal pain (as shown empirically),

Best enjoyed from a bowl or big cup.


----------



## GeekDavid (Sep 30, 2013)

If you like Chex mixes for autumn get-togethers, or just for munching while watching TV or writing, try this one:



> Ingredients
> 1/4	cup brown sugar
> 1	tablespoon pumpkin pie spice
> 1/4	cup butter
> ...


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 1, 2013)

Another soup - Autumn is a soup time...
"Very Bacon" Pea Soup
Ingredients
1 oz butter
1 onion, sliced
1 small sweet potato, chopped finely
8 bacon rashers, chopped
4 garlic cloves, chopped
Â½ tsp paprika
1 pack dried peas [well soaked for 12 hour and rinsed]
600ml, 20 fl/oz or 2Â½ cups chicken [or veg stock] stock
Preparation method
Heat a tiny bit of butter in a saucepan and gently fry the bacon and fry until golden-brown.
Add the onion cook until softened but not coloured.
Add the garlic and paprika, cook for one minute.
Add the soaked peas, sweet potato, and vegetable stock. 
Bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 15 minutes or until peas and sweet potato are soft. 
[I have a Dutch oven, so once everything is in and boiling I put the lid on and move it to the oven to simmer for hours - it really fills the house with nice smells]
Using a blender, blend the soup until as smooth as you want.
To serve, pour the soup into a bowl and top with more crispy bacon and strong cheese. Cheddar and Stilton work well. So does rich dark wholemeal bread. This will serve 3-6 people depending on how "hearty" they eat...
I also know someone that adds chopped dried apples and dried apricots after blending and lets them soften in the soup for an hour before reheating to serve.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay, this one I *gotta* try.

Downeast Maine Pumpkin Bread


----------



## Ireth (Oct 3, 2013)

I should ask my mom for her pumpkin cinnamon roll recipe. Those things are _amazing_.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I should ask my mom for her pumpkin cinnamon roll recipe. Those things are _amazing_.



Oooh! Please do! And post it!


----------

